# Ideal # of travel partners?



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

I think we've had a similar thread before but whatev..

I'm curious of people's opinions regarding what the ideal number of people to travel with is.

I like a group of 3. 

Large enough that you won't get bored with the same person 24/7.

Small enough that there will be very few compromises with what you would like to see and do.

Small enough that the group will stick together and not fragment.

Small enough that locals and other tourists can be included along the way.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

1 or 2 for me (or even alone if possible). Too much travel partners could end up becoming an inconvenience.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Overall I prefer to travel alone....Max 3 pax.















---


----------



## nabob (Jun 7, 2006)

Three of which two are girls.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

isakres said:


> Overall I prefer to travel alone


Same with me.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

nabob said:


> Three of which two are girls.


This can get very annoying actually.


----------



## poptartscrunch (Sep 29, 2007)

it depends on where you're going obviously

backpacking across europe is a completely different situation than hiking across the andes mountains


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Travelling alone is the best.

Whenever I travel abroad, the last thing I'd ever do is to find anything related to home, including sticking to my same countrymates. 

Travelling alone is the best way to mix with local people and learn their daily lifestyle.


----------



## Dustin89 (Mar 25, 2010)

Preferably either a group of two or three, or alone.


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

the best number is zero - only then you can fully enjoy and feel foreign country, when you don't have safety rope in person of friend, you must talk to other travellers/locals, I prefer travelling alone, of course it's more economical from time to time share room/taxi/boat with someone (when there are no dorms) but except these situations is better to be on your own, be master of your time/plan and you can get know many different people than to be stucked with 1-2 others from your country



> _And as for traveling alone, **** it. If that's the way it has to be, then that's the way it is._ Richard / The Beach


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

^^I prefer traveling alone.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Aan said:


> the best number is zero - only then you can fully enjoy and feel foreign country, when you don't have safety rope in person of friend, you must talk to other travellers/locals, I prefer travelling alone, of course it's more economical from time to time share room/taxi/boat with someone (when there are no dorms) but except these situations is better to be on your own, be master of your time/plan and you can get know many different people than to be stucked with 1-2 others from your country


Exactly 

But then, when you're abroad..... It's actually much more enjoyable to travel together with some* locals *there ( not your own countrymates, of course ! )

I always prefer to travel alone abroad but say, when I was in Bangladesh I realy enjoyed travelling together with two or three Bangladeshi friends around the country.


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Exactly
> 
> But then, when you're abroad..... It's actually much more enjoyable to travel together with some* locals *there ( not your own countrymates, of course ! )
> 
> I always prefer to travel alone abroad but say, when I was in Bangladesh I realy enjoyed travelling together with two or three Bangladeshi friends around the country.


well, locals aren't travelling so much, one example - I was going in India from Cochin to Kanyakumari by bus and I was probably only one who went whole trip, local people travelled only for short distances, of course I was only white man in bus  (this was little annoying after while (few cities) when you are visiting cities and there are travellers nowhere, I don't like touristy crowded places but from time to time is good to see at least some travellers, so much for travelling in off season times)

locals usually don't travel through their own country and visit tourist spots, they have different needs than me who needs to know connections, accommodation and other things when is usually more helpful other foreign traveller than local, I enjoy company of locals when travelling but idea of travelling with any partners (doesn't matter if local or foreign) for longer than 1-2 days is not what I prefer

not having problem with no travelling with own countrymates, I can travel for months and not meet anyone from Slovakia ) (from other brother nation Czechia it's not that hard, but mostly I'm trying to avoid them)


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Isn't it nice though to share your travel experience with some of your mates. When you're older you can say 'remember when we did this and that..those were the days'..


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyone here who loves traveling alone? I certainly do.

There're a few places where you'd wanna go with your buddies and a few where you'd wanna go with your gf/wife/etc. But in most situations, being alone is the best.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

nabob said:


> Three of which two are girls.


Only sounds good in theory.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Aan said:


> well, locals aren't travelling so much, one example - I was going in India from Cochin to Kanyakumari by bus and I was probably only one who went whole trip, local people travelled only for short distances, of course I was only white man in bus  (this was little annoying after while (few cities) when you are visiting cities and there are travellers nowhere, I don't like touristy crowded places but from time to time is good to see at least some travellers, so much for travelling in off season times)
> 
> locals usually don't travel through their own country and visit tourist spots, they have different needs than me who needs to know connections, accommodation and other things when is usually more helpful other foreign traveller than local, I enjoy company of locals when travelling but idea of travelling with any partners (doesn't matter if local or foreign) for longer than 1-2 days is not what I prefer
> 
> not having problem with no travelling with own countrymates, I can travel for months and not meet anyone from Slovakia ) (from other brother nation Czechia it's not that hard, but mostly I'm trying to avoid them)


Wow actually I just returned from Kerala trip , last week. You can see my pics here ( still uploading many other pics, though )---> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1096271

Hmm actually am almost the same type of traveller who travels from main cities to another..... in my itinerary I was from Cochin to Kozhikode, then hop to Kottayam which are all main cities of Kerala........ but I am slowly moving towards being a more " realistic, people-centered" (?) sort of traveller who enjoy spending some time in places like Thiruvangoor, Muvatthupuzha, Angamaly etc...... have you heard of these places in Kerala ? They are all smaller towns located in between major intercity bus lines of major cities in Kerala. Am still not that sort of traveller yet, but really want to be... Wanna spend more time in local's homes if possible ! 


@gonzo-- I don't find any enjoyment spending time abroad with people from the same country. Better make local friends and share the enjoyment being with locals, that w'd make an unforgettable memory !


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

It really depends for me..

If fun is the main point then the more the merrier, if it's about exploring a new city or nation then alone works well with a max of 3..


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Total of three.....


----------

